# problems when mounting JFS partition

## Bepcyc

Each time I boot gentoo I can't mount one of my JFS partitions

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/tmp/
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda8,
> ...

 

then I do fsck.jfs /dev/hda8 and it mounts clean

but I need to do it each boot

what's the strange behaviour?

----------

## ZhenJuan

Can you post your fstab file, as well as the output from dmesg | tail ?

Also, do you have jfsutils installed?

----------

## emdej

I've the same problem (I think so).

The message appears while booting. When I'm trying to mount it manually after boot it also gives that message. I've to manually fsck the partition and then mount it - then it works.

I think, fstab doesn't affect this problem. Jfsutils is of course [fsck.jfs works] installed.

It is on kernel 2.4.28-gentoo-r9 and 2.6.16-gentoo-r7

----------

## col

I have this problem to....after a crash it refuses to mount until I manually fsck it....very annoying.

----------

## col

After a bit of googling I found this jfs mount option:

errors=continue

which I have added to my fstab:

/dev/sda2 /mnt/mythtv jfs errors=continue 0 0

If this works then I will notify here.

----------

## col

no errors=continue does not help...I am probably going to reformat & use reiser instead.

----------

## emdej

Is it really impossible to solve that ? Doesn't anybody have the problem too ?

----------

## voytas

 *emdej wrote:*   

> Is it really impossible to solve that ? Doesn't anybody have the problem too ?

 once had same problem, reformated using reiserfs, because jfs is too buggy to use it...

should you loose power, you'll end up with corrupted fs  :Exclamation: 

----------

## emdej

Well, I haven't experienced the bugs of jfs, I've never lost my data from jfs partition, and jfs is very fast with many small files... I felt a huge difference (in speed) when changed fs from reiserfs.

----------

## voytas

 *emdej wrote:*   

> Well, I haven't experienced the bugs of jfs, I've never lost my data from jfs partition

 it seems that you're the lucky one  :Smile:  *emdej wrote:*   

> and jfs is very fast with many small files... I felt a huge difference (in speed) when changed fs from reiserfs.

 again it is very strange because reiserfs is the best when dealing with small files... maybe you didn't add notail option to your fstab when using reiserfs  :Question: 

I used jfs on my old lapy (Pentium 233 MMX), because all the people said it does not utilize so much CPU power as reiserfs, but I didn't like to check my root partition every few mounts because it complained about being corrupted...

I'll never use JFS again, there's no sense...

if you want speed - go for reiserfs (or even reiser4, but not tried that)

if you want real stability - go for ext3 (as it is the most stable fs)

if you do not care about journalling (stability) and want speed - go for ext2...

JFS IS BUGGY  :Exclamation: 

----------

## col

I use JFS on my mythtv box & is very fast at deleting big files....maybe 5-10* faster than ext3....since I often record & delete huge mpeg files with mythtv it seems like the pefect file system.

I have had no problem with corruption...just this irritating thing with the file system not mounting after a crash. Perhaps kernel 2.6.17 will work better ?

----------

## ennservogt

The sixth and last field in the /etc/fstab file, tells the fschk program which paritions to check on bootup. If it is zero, the partition never gets checked. If a JFS partition was not cleanly umounted you can not mount it till a check has been run on it (I think that's also the case with most other filesystems). So you have to  do that manually or let fschk do that for you on bootup. But fschk only does this for you of the sixth field is '1' or '2'.

man fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <...>
> 
> The sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck( program to determine the order in which filesystem checks
> ...

 

my /etc/fstab:

```

<...>

/dev/sda6               /                  jfs             noatime                                          0 1

/dev/sda8               /mnt/data      vfat           defaults,rw,uid=christoph,gid=users     0 0

# LVM2 volumes

/dev/vg/usr             /usr          jfs     noatime         0 2

/dev/vg/home          /home       jfs     noatime         0 2

/dev/vg/opt            /opt          jfs     noatime         0 2

/dev/vg/var            /var          jfs     noatime         0 2

/dev/vg/tmp           /tmp         jfs     noatime         0 2

/dev/vg/scripts       /scripts     jfs      noatime         0 2

<...>

```

Ennservogt

Words for the search database: jfs crash corrupt filesystem automically check parition boot bootup

----------

## col

cool I had to manually  fsck the other day....I will try noatime         0 2

----------

